# Rod demo day... reels too



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

This coming sat is the day... A chance to test gear, not just handle it at a trade show. Find out for yourself what the different rods load and feel like casting in your hands. There will be a variety of rods for all your surf fishing needs, as well as, reels to demo. Rods, reels, and blanks will be available to purchase. 

NOTE... bring your own reels, line/leader, and sinkers in general to compare rods. If you’re new and looking for gear, we’ll have extra available.


----------

